# Austrian village changing its name to Fugging



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2020)

The Austrian village called Fucking is changing it's name to Fugging. Multiple cases of theft prompted the signs to be installed into theft-resistant concrete. There have also been instances of people having sexual intercourse under the signs. The name change will take place on the first of January 2021.

Source: https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/13310668/village-fugging-forced-change-tourists-sex-sign/


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2020)

Harald Sicheritz Movie:

(Austrians already had fun with it..  )

Little german lesson.

Village/town with thermal springs/bathhouses == Bad (prefix in front of the village/town name)
Fugging == village formerly known as Fucking


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm curious : will the amount of births reduce after the name change? 

Okay, and also: how were the inhabitants called? Fuckers or Fuckingers? 


(as to funny names : in the south of Antwerp is a village called Reet, which directly translated to ass. Not as nice as fucking, but still... Yeah)


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm curious : will the amount of births reduce after the name change?
> 
> Okay, and also: how were the inhabitants called? Fuckers or Fuckingers?
> 
> ...


Fuckinger. (No s. (Male) singular and plural are the same in this instance.) Female singular would be 'Fuckingerin'.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Nov 29, 2020)

Whoever asked to have it changed needs someone like this to rant at them. 



You know, if I was on a tourist trip with any member of my immediate family, I'd tell them that they _must _say the name of the village, because this meme wasn't allowed to be one's dream!


----------



## leon315 (Nov 29, 2020)

Once upon time the Heaven of Meme truly existed!
But its sad fade was given by its own people by change its name into Fugging! 
What Fucking waste!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 29, 2020)

The word "its" is a possessive pronoun and the word "it's" is a contraction of "it is". Can a staff member please correct the thread title?


----------



## notimp (Dec 1, 2020)

Kind of offtopic, but kind of not:

Austrian government just created its own "shopping hub" website, to be an Amazon contender. They invested 700.000 Euro into that project, and came up with a web frontend filled with images off of stock photo platforms, thats searching a prepopulated 'tags' list.

(Market worth of that project, maybe 1000 USD?)

The first search result for iPhone is this website:
https://store.kukiphone.com/

If you search for "shoes" you get a tishtennis store, a mountain farmer storefront, and an importer for childs clothing.

Comments section on one of the main newsportal sites currently is gold.
https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...pott-fuer-neue-plattform-kaufhaus-oesterreich


I just had a full five minute laughing fit, reading this straight faced, matter of fact 'delivery' on page three of the comments section:

"In the category 'emergency services' you find jewelers, sound studios and deli's -- but no emergency services."
------------------


edit: Trainee just didnt give a f*ck... 




If you dont like tracking cookies, you can object at any time - BY DELETING THEM USING YOUR BROWSER SETTINGS. Followed by an 'accept all' button.

*bahwwwhaahahaha* *ha* *haaa*

Thats on the "education hub" page for businesses, where the third item reads:
"I want...

(to)

Make my e-commerce solution better, with professional help. Find partners to support you in your effort to digitize your business."

*Bwaahaha - eh* *huff* *huff* *ha...*

For those not privy to the finer humor in this - the website is in violation of EU data protection law:
http://curia.europa.eu/juris/docume...DE&mode=req&dir=&occ=first&part=1&cid=1458627

(Thanks to the derstandard Forum user who reached the same conclusion four hours before me.  For the link.)
----------------

According to the Austrian Shopping platform, there is one shop that sells "Laptop" in Austria. And according to its webshop 'Laptop' in Austria is four different versions of the Huawei Matebook.

(This is an initiative to promote buying local products in local stores. Online.)

Also congratulation to Huawei, for providing laptop to Austria!

Also all laptops in Austria are available in the colors: "grey"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2020)

People not happy with new Name,so made old Name again:



 

https://ooe.orf.at/stories/3079668/

The new place-name signs for the Upper Austrian town of Fucking, which will officially be called Fugging from next year, were only put up last week. 
But the peace did not last long.On the night of today,Tuesday, the new spelling Fugging became Fucking again.

Unknown perpetrators have smeared the signs with black spray paint. The letters “gg” were painted over with “ck” so that the district of Tarsdorf bore its old name again.


----------



## IncredulousP (Dec 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> People not happy with new Name,so made old Name again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is fugging ridiculous.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 9, 2020)

Fuggin 'el!


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 9, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> People not happy with new Name,so made old Name again:


AS IT SHOULD.


----------

